# Bump Buddies? 4w2d [mid-late March due dates]



## mah0113

Hi All,

hoping to wait out this torturously slow 12 [I guess 8 more!] weeks with some buddies.

I have been having promisign and also scary symptoms--promising is the sore boobs and nipples, which wax and wane...they are always sore to some degree, but I noticed at night they get SUPER sore and the right one is def more sore than the left. 

Still have the stuffy nose that I developed a little bit before my bfp. And still SUPER exhausted.

Scary symptoms: leaky af feeling every now then. and constant lower back pain...it feels just like my af back pain, and at first it was on and off, but now its pretty constant. sometimes its worse than others, never TERRIBLE, but it still hurts nonetheless!

I had my follow up hcg done on friday, will get results monday--anxious!

How is everyone else? how far along? What are your symptoms?


----------



## BunnyBunny

Im 4w3d today. I am having center cramping and a full feeling if that makes sense. Its like my body wants to have a period but cant cause its closed for construction lol. I go to my Ob Wednesday this week for my 1st check up and to get to know my new Ob cause I fired the old one. 

I am tired all the time but at night when I cant seem to sleep. I am starting to have flares for moodiness followed by either a lot of I'm sorry's or pass the tissues. and my breasts are just starting to ache a little but I have been wearing flats so they are less bouncy lol.

Only weird I guess non craving is sweets. The thought of them makes me ill. Which with my other 3 pregnancies it was DQ sundaes with marshmallow fluff and hot chocolate but I think if I got near one now I would just get very sick.

Anyway I would be happy to get through the 12 week wait with you :)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi, I'm 4w + 1d, found out I was expecting number 2 2 days ago but so far I'm so bloated that I have to undo my pants and I'm tired and have slight nausea.

So excited and am grateful I have a 2 year old to run around after but then I'm also not looking forward to the tiredness getting worse and having to run after my son lol.

No cravings yet and no sore boobs but I have had the stretchy womb feeling for last 2 days - guess womb gets ready A LOT quicker second time round.

Can I join you for the wait? Am dying to tell people and get the bump and feel it move...


----------



## mah0113

Welcome ladies!!

I know what you mean about the full feeling bunny, I sometimes feel it too.

Cantwait, when will you announce the pregnancy to friends and fam?


----------



## kirski

Hi ladies I'm 4+5 weeks I found out last Sunday. My symptoms do far have been extreme tiredness and stretchy pains in my womb, like if I move quick I get a sharp pain, and my boobs have only just started to ache. I'm not going to announce till after my 12 week scan. I hope time flies lol


----------



## mah0113

kirski said:


> Hi ladies I'm 4+5 weeks I found out last Sunday. My symptoms do far have been extreme tiredness and stretchy pains in my womb, like if I move quick I get a sharp pain, and my boobs have only just started to ache. I'm not going to announce till after my 12 week scan. I hope time flies lol


congratulations :D

me too!! time is crawling. I want it to be March haha. I have been pretty good at not causing undue stress---I basically stopped taking my temp once I got the bfp [maybe twice at random times since then] and I only took one additional frer just to check if the line was darker. And the mother of freak-you-out: checking with a qtip to see if theres any colored cm inside. I dont do that either haha. It takes a lot of self control, but I am like, why add to the stress. Why go looking for problems. 

It is just so hard to relax. I woke up this morning panicked bc my left boob didnt feel sore at all and the right one was only ever so slightly sore. But theyre feeling a little more sore as the day progresses. I sound crazy.

I get my second hcg results tomorrow...soooooo anxious!!

Have you ladies had your blood tests? When are your first appointments? I am busy until AUgust 1 so I cant schedule an appt until then, but I am considering making one for the middle of the following week, around 7 weeks. I want to make sure I have time to get waxed before I go hahah ::typeA::

eta: that reminds me of a funny story about my mom. when she went into labor with one of my siblings, it was earlier than expected and she hadnt been waxed yet. so while she was in labor, she stopped by the waxing place and got waxed hahahahh.


----------



## Mrs.B.

May I join also?

I am either, 4+3 by ovulation or 5+4 by LMP. No symptoms except extra tiredness and bloat


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mah, I told my mum straight after I told my husband and had to tell my dad that night because my mum was desperate to talk to someone hehe. I told my job at 7 weeks with my first but that was because j had such morning sickness that I was running to the toilet a LOT and took a day off sick. I told my brother and sister in law at 6 weeks, rest of family at 8 weeks and the world after my scan at 12 weeks. But this time round I'm so bloated I might have to say sooner. What about you?

I havent had sore boobs yet though...is that bad?


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Hi Mah, I told my mum straight after I told my husband and had to tell my dad that night because my mum was desperate to talk to someone hehe. I told my job at 7 weeks with my first but that was because j had such morning sickness that I was running to the toilet a LOT and took a day off sick. I told my brother and sister in law at 6 weeks, rest of family at 8 weeks and the world after my scan at 12 weeks. But this time round I'm so bloated I might have to say sooner. What about you?
> 
> I havent had sore boobs yet though...is that bad?

I dont think so...my sister was surprised when I said I tested bc of my sore boobs and sleepiness..she didnt feel any of that until later and had 3 healthy pregnancies.

I am too scared to tell the world at large haha, I think I will just not say anything and people will find out whenever they see me. I actually have put on quite a bit of weight before I even got preg, so people likely wouldnt know I am preg well into the 2d trimester. 

As of now, my mom, sister, husband, and two best friends know. I will probably tell my brothers once I have my first dr's appt or maybe even in a week. And I will tell my mother in law and brother in law once I am into the 2nd trimester. The rest of the world...I am just not telling lol. Im really scared of the evil eye :wacko: It might sound silly, but I really believe in it and I have seen first hand when too many people see good news, something terrible happens. Its kind of better when its not a big "announcement" but people just slowly find out, theres no big hoopla about it.


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> May I join also?
> 
> I am either, 4+3 by ovulation or 5+4 by LMP. No symptoms except extra tiredness and bloat

welcome! do you have irregular cycles? [confused about the two different dates]

I got married in 2011 as well :) 

my estimated due date is march 27th. so we will be 3 months away from our 3rd anniversary...and after suffering 2 mc last year, i told him on our anniversay "by next anniversary we will have a baby with us" :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

mah0113 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> May I join also?
> 
> I am either, 4+3 by ovulation or 5+4 by LMP. No symptoms except extra tiredness and bloat
> 
> welcome! do you have irregular cycles? [confused about the two different dates]
> 
> I got married in 2011 as well :)
> 
> my estimated due date is march 27th. so we will be 3 months away from our 3rd anniversary...and after suffering 2 mc last year, i told him on our anniversay "by next anniversary we will have a baby with us" :happydance:Click to expand...

I have PCOS and have long cycles, I didn't ovulate until day 23, in an average cycle people ovulate day 14, so they count you as 1 month pregnant 2 weeks before ovulation and 2 weeks after. So using last period doesn't work if you ovulate late as I had 3 weeks before I ovulated. However, when a missed period I would still be as pregnant as anyone else, not more just because my cycles were longer before I ovulated. 

Anyways, that's a complete ramble :/ hope it makes sense, Midwife will still go of LMP so 19ths March, but it is likely to change closer to the other date by my scan as that's a more accurate date 27th March :)


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> I have PCOS and have long cycles, I didn't ovulate until day 23, in an average cycle people ovulate day 14, so they count you as 1 month pregnant 2 weeks before ovulation and 2 weeks after. So using last period doesn't work if you ovulate late as I had 3 weeks before I ovulated. However, when a missed period I would still be as pregnant as anyone else, not more just because my cycles were longer before I ovulated.
> 
> Anyways, that's a complete ramble :/ hope it makes sense, Midwife will still go of LMP so 19ths March, but it is likely to change closer to the other date by my scan as that's a more accurate date 27th March :)


no I 100% understand what youre saying because I ovulate late as well..usually cd19 to 21 of a 28 day cycle...my two previous mc I o'd as usual on 19+ and I am assuming that means that when I mc at 5 weeks, the embryo was one week earlier than most people would be at 5 weeks. 

This month, I SOMEHOW o'd on cd14 like a normal person [still in shock] so I am hoping that gave more time for the little bean to snuggle up.

are you on any type of progesterone?


----------



## Mrs.B.

mah0113 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have PCOS and have long cycles, I didn't ovulate until day 23, in an average cycle people ovulate day 14, so they count you as 1 month pregnant 2 weeks before ovulation and 2 weeks after. So using last period doesn't work if you ovulate late as I had 3 weeks before I ovulated. However, when a missed period I would still be as pregnant as anyone else, not more just because my cycles were longer before I ovulated.
> 
> Anyways, that's a complete ramble :/ hope it makes sense, Midwife will still go of LMP so 19ths March, but it is likely to change closer to the other date by my scan as that's a more accurate date 27th March :)
> 
> 
> no I 100% understand what youre saying because I ovulate late as well..usually cd19 to 21 of a 28 day cycle...my two previous mc I o'd as usual on 19+ and I am assuming that means that when I mc at 5 weeks, the embryo was one week earlier than most people would be at 5 weeks.
> 
> This month, I SOMEHOW o'd on cd14 like a normal person [still in shock] so I am hoping that gave more time for the little bean to snuggle up.
> 
> are you on any type of progesterone?Click to expand...

I'm not, I have a normal LP as I have had a 35ish day cycle since having my daughter, so that was a 12 day LP on this cycle. Doesn't the progesterone normally fix a LP problem? My problem is actually ovulating in the first place, without Clomid I don't ovulate, my body gears up to it which is why I have a cycle but I don't actually ovulate, the Clomid just gives me the little push I need :) I've been super luck both times, 2 months of Clomid = 2 pregnancies

In my head I am going off the Ov date, so I am 4+ weeks as then I wont be disheartened when the scan puts my dates back :haha:


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm not, I have a normal LP as I have had a 35ish day cycle since having my daughter, so that was a 12 day LP on this cycle. Doesn't the progesterone normally fix a LP problem? My problem is actually ovulating in the first place, without Clomid I don't ovulate, my body gears up to it which is why I have a cycle but I don't actually ovulate, the Clomid just gives me the little push I need :) I've been super luck both times, 2 months of Clomid = 2 pregnancies
> 
> In my head I am going off the Ov date, so I am 4+ weeks as then I wont be disheartened when the scan puts my dates back :haha:

well, a LP defect or just a weak second half of the cycle where the corpus luteum dies off/doesnt produce enough progesterone. 

Wow thats great about clomid! I actually made an appt in June to discuss clomid with my ob lol. I do ovulate regularly but i was concerned I was not ovulating strong enough. I decided to hold off on looking into clomid for another few months and see what happens...and wound up preg a few weeks later!

Do you think you hav multiples?? that would be so cool :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I thought I was first time round as my positive test was so dark so early, it was just one  this time the line isn't as strong so I think defo just one again xx


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I dont think so...my sister was surprised when I said I tested bc of my sore boobs and sleepiness..she didnt feel any of that until later and had 3 healthy pregnancies.
I am too scared to tell the world at large haha said:


> I know what you mean - other then people at work after I had my scan, I didn't tell everyone (I don't post things on FB or anything) - but all the people I knew I told. I was lucky, when I started showing it was a nice hard bump - I'm plus sized, so it wasn't noticeable that quickly, but when my sis-in-law was pregnant she just looked like she had gained a lot of weight, instead of it definitely being a baby bump.
> 
> I feel about 5 months pregnant at the moment though - soooo bloated, can't breath in at all. People are going to think I've been eating too many naughty foods. Plus nausea is pretty bad. Not as severe as with my first, but it's constant...unpleasant. How are all of your symptoms??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Can't - I'm actually jealous of your nausea! :haha: I want something going on so I know baby is in there, for now I am just tired and bloated lol x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs.B. said:


> Can't - I'm actually jealous of your nausea! :haha: I want something going on so I know baby is in there, for now I am just tired and bloated lol x

Hi Mrs B. Yes, I must admit I LOVE the nausea and tiredness - really helps me feel pregnant, reminds me that I am hehe.

Part of me wants the next 8 months to fly by, as I can't wait to meet my bean, but then again, at least second time around I KNOW that I should be enjoying the restful moments and the sleep now, as the first 5 months will be hell (lovely hell of course) :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Can't - I'm actually jealous of your nausea! :haha: I want something going on so I know baby is in there, for now I am just tired and bloated lol x
> 
> Hi Mrs B. Yes, I must admit I LOVE the nausea and tiredness - really helps me feel pregnant, reminds me that I am hehe.
> 
> Part of me wants the next 8 months to fly by, as I can't wait to meet my bean, but then again, at least second time around I KNOW that I should be enjoying the restful moments and the sleep now, as the first 5 months will be hell (lovely hell of course) :)Click to expand...

Haha yes, although I think k I had a good baby first time round so hopefully I'm not in for too much of a shock this time round ;-)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

My first one was NOT easy lol. Birth was fine, nothing TOO bad, but he was up every hour and half for feed and only slept when he was held, so I never napped and I only slept for a good period of time when my husband held him between 8-12 at night, meaning I was asleep early at night, but up throughout the rest to feed. Then on top of that he had BAD colic for first 5 months...he cried for four hours every day, but it was before my husband came home from work, so I was alone with a baby who didn't stop crying. But other then that, he is an angel and I wouldn't change a thing he he :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope you get an easy one this time  

Our daughter was good sleeper, she fed every hour and half in the day but I can't remember at night, by 6 weeks she would go 4 hours without feeding at night and would feed and go straight back down! She sleeps all day everyday for like the first 3 weeks or something!! Crazy. But I never napped, my first nap since having her was the other day, pregnancy nap lol xx


----------



## aurora32

Can i join you ladies in the wait until 12 weeks? It seems ages away, but as long as all is ok im happy to wait it out. :)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I would love a nap, I still haven't had one - can't sleep during the day, my brain won't shut up haha.

Welcome Aurora!!!

So...baby sexes - is anyone got one in mind that they would really like?? With my first I was told at the scan that it was a girl...then gave birth to a boy...BIG shock. But luckily I had always wanted a boy first, so I was happy. This time round I don't know. If it was a boy I wouldn't have to get rid of the blue Travel System or blue buggy...but then again, I'd like a daughter...


----------



## BunnyBunny

mah0113 said:


> Welcome ladies!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the full feeling bunny, I sometimes feel it too.
> 
> Cantwait, when will you announce the pregnancy to friends and fam?



Well I have told my close friends and his parents and mine. I also told my kids so that way they know why I'm acting all weird sometimes. But I have a rather large extended family and we will wait til after I am 6 weeks to tell them. 

My cramping has gone away for the most part so I'm less worried about that now, and I have this glow about me that I'm loving right now. I have had to wear make up for about 4 days. Its awesome!! No M/s yet. Two more days til I get poked and prodded with all sorts of stuff...not looking forward to it but I am cause I might get an U/s to confirm my progression. And the hubby will be there too whoo hoo, I was worried his work wouldn't let him leave as they are very strict when it comes to asking for time off but I guess for baby appt's they are more relaxed. So no longer amd I :sad2:about him not getting to go, now I am :cloud9: and hoping to stay there :D


----------



## BunnyBunny

CantWaitToTTC said:


> I would love a nap, I still haven't had one - can't sleep during the day, my brain won't shut up haha.
> 
> Welcome Aurora!!!
> 
> So...baby sexes - is anyone got one in mind that they would really like?? With my first I was told at the scan that it was a girl...then gave birth to a boy...BIG shock. But luckily I had always wanted a boy first, so I was happy. This time round I don't know. If it was a boy I wouldn't have to get rid of the blue Travel System or blue buggy...but then again, I'd like a daughter...


Well, Hubby wants a boy. I kinda want a boy only because I have gone through raising a girl and it was a lot harder then my two boys. However, looking back on my track record with cravings and such I am trending more to the pink team. I craved everything non sweet with my girl and everything sweet with my boys. I get sick at the sight of anything sugary but I can drink sweet tea which I don't get. I tried to eat 1 cookie and got half way through it and gave it to the hubby to finish. But either that we have we will be very blessed with and Murphy's law since we both want a boy we will probably get the lil princess :)


----------



## mah0113

welcome aurora!

and cantwait, that is so funny about the gender! had you guys shopped a ton for a girl?

I REALLY want a little girl..this will be our first. I just love little girls and I want to make all those cute things on pinterest for her haha. 

I've had some gas-like cramps today and what I can only assume is gas in my chest. its thsi pain-ish feeling in the middle of my chest that almost feels like someone is shoving a rod in the middle and rubbing it against my insides. not pleasant.

I am supposed to get the results from my 2nd hcg test today..callled the doctor at 9 and they said they havent scanned it in yet, so call back later..will call back 1015, because Im annoying and I want to know! Ive been waiting since FRIDAY!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Bunny - what makes girls harder? I know that changing nappies is easier for boys ha ha BUT saying that, he got such BAD nappy rashes while he teethed - it would turn out as open sores, which I know is a boy/acid wee thing.

Mah - We had a few pieces, including her nape above the cot, but luckily I'm not into pink (love girl clothes, they have so much more choice). But I bought mostly cream/white bits. Although his first ever pic has a pink muslin underneath the hospital cot hehe. Did you get your results yet??

Today is first day I've been in office since finding out and I'm finding it so uncomfortable having my trousers done up - second time round I am bigger straight away, but it's only bloating and I just look so fat lol. I ordered these pregnancy belt things from GroCompany - You put the material inbetween your trousers so that you can have your trousers undone completely but you can't tell as there is material across it...I really didn't want to buy maternity clothes this soon, they cost so much!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I really wanted a little boy last time and I was sure that's what I was having, took a while to get over the shock of being told I was having a girl. 

This time really don't mind, if it's a girl we have all the girls things if it's a boy then that's great too! 

We have told both sets of parents and I have told my 2 best friends, that it until the scan. I'm a blabber mouth though so might be that my sister or another close friend fonds it before lol. But it's definitely not going to work common knowledge. 

I too have the trouser extenders, I found them ok for at the beginning but too uncomfortable for heavily pregnant x


----------



## aurora32

Would like a little girl,so would OH however as long as healthy Pg and baby at the end of it im not that bothered tbh x


----------



## BunnyBunny

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Bunny - what makes girls harder? I know that changing nappies is easier for boys ha ha BUT saying that, he got such BAD nappy rashes while he teethed - it would turn out as open sores, which I know is a boy/acid wee thing.

Well both boys and girls are about the same but mine are 18yr (girl) 14 and 13 for the boys. Hands down my girl has had loads more drama and she is much more expensive then my boys. Granted she is the oldest so its her job to stress and push her boundaries. You almost need to take out a small loan just to pay for all the formal dresses for the dances. Also I think its a lot harder to be a girl in this day in age too many pressures out there. I wouldn't trade any one of my babies, and with this one I will be over joyed with which ever I am given, but a boy would be easier for me I think. I think all 3 of them were easy babies though, I was very fortunate. I did notice that the boys did get rashes more often then Sarah did. I kept a well stock of super duper diaper dew cause that stuff was amazing. I don't remember who makes it but I hope they are still in business lol.


----------



## mah0113

Hi Ladies, how is everyone feeling today?

I am 4w5d today--excited to, God willing, hit 5 weeks on thursday :) I got good news yesterday about my friday hcg, but then felt sad all day bc I didnt "feel" pregnant anymore. I was convinced something had happened between friday and yesterday. 

Then yesterday evening I was helping my husband clear the table and I swear, even the littlest bit of movement gives me such bad lower back ache. it feels like af back pain. So then I asked my friend and she told me she had it her entire first trimester and it felt exactly like af. that calmed my nerves lol.

this morning, I am feeling almost symptomless again..just my nipples are sore.

I hav a viability scan scheduled for August 6th---Ill be 6w5d by then. 

And...taking the bar exam next week! wish me luck!

how are all of you feeling? any new symptoms pop up?


----------



## aurora32

Mah, ive got the most terrible back ache all the time its awful, its like i am before :witch: usually arrives so that worries me a bit however all your tissues in your back get slack due to PG hormones so that can contrubute to the backache thats what im telling myself anyway...lol are you finding that you super nervous at every little thing? youd think id know better being baby no 7 but it does not get any easier.

Good luck with your Bar exam xx


----------



## mah0113

aurora32 said:


> Mah, ive got the most terrible back ache all the time its awful, its like i am before :witch: usually arrives so that worries me a bit however all your tissues in your back get slack due to PG hormones so that can contrubute to the backache thats what im telling myself anyway...lol are you finding that you super nervous at every little thing? youd think id know better being baby no 7 but it does not get any easier.
> 
> Good luck with your Bar exam xx

Thanks!

and omg SEVEN?! wowwww!!! thats amazing!! congratulations!!! I always wanted lots of kids, but I am about to turn 30 now...and am trying to get my career started as well, so I feel like its too late for me now. I wish I had finished undergrad on time [graduated at 26 instead of 22] and then went straight to grad school..had I finished at 22 I could have been done with grad school at 25 and started having babies. Now I plan on having 2 naturally and then adopting one or two. but i def dont have time to fit 7 in!

are you going to try for more after this? your house must be so fun :D


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mah I am the exact same - I keep worrying because of my lack of symptoms, I sometimes can't believe that I'm actually pregnant. I am nauseous all day (slight queasiness) and very tired, but that could also be put down to the heat. Plus the fact that I can't do my trousers up - but that could be me just gaining weight he he. If it wasn't for the fact that AF hasn't arrive still, I'd think I wasn't pregnant.

Fingers Crossed for your Bar Exam!!!!!

Anyone else want the next 6 weeks to fly by just so they can get a scan and see the baby? I was toying with the idea of getting a Doppler with my first baby, but didn't as I know I'd be using it every night hehe.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I still have no symptoms except a little bloat and tiredness x


----------



## mah0113

me tooo!!! I have an early scan on aug 6th at 6w5d and hope I can see the baby, so I have 2 weeks left to wait. Thankfully the next week will fly bc Ill be busy but then the week following will be annoying :)

I actually do want to buy a doppler, but bc of the two previous mc, I am hesitant to buy one until I am further along. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. If my early viability scan is good, Ill buy one, I think.

Do you have a specific doppler in mind? And do you worry about causing unnecessary stress if one day you cant find the heart beat? Thats my other main concern. I feel like I am stressed enough about this pregnancy without adding another potential thing to freak me out. But then I feel like it would provide peace of mind as well bc any time I am worrying I can just listen in and make sure the baby is still there.


----------



## BunnyBunny

well I went to my 1st appointment today. I think it went well. I might have an infection (not a yeast infection but some other bacteria that naturally grows inside there) anyway she wasn't 100% sure so I got the dreaded pap. I am getting a 6 week Ultra sound next Wednesday to check everything out and guess that is when my pap results will be in and all the other tests they did which was A LOT for my 1st go around. I have a feeling I will be placed on the high risk list cause I got the lecture on my age :(. but it just means I will get more attention I suppose. Anyway, that is what has been going on in the world of bunny. I did get a goodie bag at my visit today so that was fun, and my Ob is wonderful and the nurses are so sweet.


----------



## Shabutie

Hi ladies, can I join? 

Found out tonight I am pregnant and due 29th March. So excited, doesnt seem real. Plan to keep it a secret until the 1st scan as we went throught a miscarriage 7 months ago, plus we are due to go on holiday with OH's family when I should be around 13-14 weeks so need to explain why im not joining in on the drinking! lol.

Congrats to all of you, I cant wait to tell my daughter she is going to be a big sister.


----------



## mah0113

Shabutie said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> Found out tonight I am pregnant and due 29th March. So excited, doesnt seem real. Plan to keep it a secret until the 1st scan as we went throught a miscarriage 7 months ago, plus we are due to go on holiday with OH's family when I should be around 13-14 weeks so need to explain why im not joining in on the drinking! lol.
> 
> Congrats to all of you, I cant wait to tell my daughter she is going to be a big sister.

congratulations!!

how old is your daughter?

My estimated due date is march 27th, so we are neighbors :) My mom wont let me tell my brothers because she says it will get out [my brother will tell his wife, his wife will tell her sisters, who are married into our family] so I am to keep it secret until I am 5 or 6 months lol. My mom says only me, my husband, my mom and sister should know for now, otherwise it will spread like wild fire, and I agree...but its hard to not tell my brothers. I will wait though. I have told three friends, but dont plan on telling anyone else at all [aside from family later]. Maybe I will follow your lead and tell my brothers at 13 weeks..I dont know if I can wait until the 3rd trimester!


----------



## Shabutie

mah0113 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> Found out tonight I am pregnant and due 29th March. So excited, doesnt seem real. Plan to keep it a secret until the 1st scan as we went throught a miscarriage 7 months ago, plus we are due to go on holiday with OH's family when I should be around 13-14 weeks so need to explain why im not joining in on the drinking! lol.
> 
> Congrats to all of you, I cant wait to tell my daughter she is going to be a big sister.
> 
> congratulations!!
> 
> how old is your daughter?
> 
> My estimated due date is march 27th, so we are neighbors :) My mom wont let me tell my brothers because she says it will get out [my brother will tell his wife, his wife will tell her sisters, who are married into our family] so I am to keep it secret until I am 5 or 6 months lol. My mom says only me, my husband, my mom and sister should know for now, otherwise it will spread like wild fire, and I agree...but its hard to not tell my brothers. I will wait though. I have told three friends, but dont plan on telling anyone else at all [aside from family later]. Maybe I will follow your lead and tell my brothers at 13 weeks..I dont know if I can wait until the 3rd trimester!Click to expand...

Congratulations to you also! Such an exciting time. 

My daughter is 2.5 years, so will be 3yrs 3 months when new baby arrives, and will make such a good big sister, she adores babies. 

Aww is this your mums 1st grandchild? I dont want to tell me for as long as possible really, but I know it will be hard. OH wants to wait until the first scan, as we went for our first scan last time and there was no HB, so we are keeping optimistic about this baby. Yeah I think 13 weeks is a good time, because you are into the 2nd trimester by then :)


----------



## mah0113

BunnyBunny said:


> well I went to my 1st appointment today. I think it went well. I might have an infection (not a yeast infection but some other bacteria that naturally grows inside there) anyway she wasn't 100% sure so I got the dreaded pap. I am getting a 6 week Ultra sound next Wednesday to check everything out and guess that is when my pap results will be in and all the other tests they did which was A LOT for my 1st go around. I have a feeling I will be placed on the high risk list cause I got the lecture on my age :(. but it just means I will get more attention I suppose. Anyway, that is what has been going on in the world of bunny. I did get a goodie bag at my visit today so that was fun, and my Ob is wonderful and the nurses are so sweet.

Well on the bright side, at least everything is good with the baby :) it actually might e a good thing to be put on high risk because you're monitored more closely--and more peace of mind never hurt anyone right:)

When will you hav an u/s?


----------



## aurora32

I was high risk with my last pregnancy last year as im group b strep, had a previous unstable lie baby and pre eclampsia so i would imagine il be the same again this time as i ended up having a very rushed emergency c section with last bubba was touch and go for a while. Dont think my age was ever mentioned though although being 38 does put me in their older womens category......lol. Dont worry about being a higher risk relax and enjoy your pg just means they take a little more interest in you which is always a good thing xx

Mah yes my house is at times a mad house that said ive got an amazing hubby and mum who help out where they can. xx


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Shabutie said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> Found out tonight I am pregnant and due 29th March. So excited, doesnt seem real. Plan to keep it a secret until the 1st scan as we went throught a miscarriage 7 months ago, plus we are due to go on holiday with OH's family when I should be around 13-14 weeks so need to explain why im not joining in on the drinking! lol.
> 
> Congrats to all of you, I cant wait to tell my daughter she is going to be a big sister.

Hi Shabutie! I am also 'due' on the 29th March! My son will be 2yrs and 5 months next week.

Mah - I thought about getting a Doppler in my first pregnancy but I knew that I would stress myself out if I couldn't hear the heartbeat, so I didn't get one. Now this time round I can't talk my husband into spending £50 on one (we just moved house last month, so we need to do house up before we buy anything 'extra' like that).

Saw my doctor today and have my first midwife appointment Friday 9th Aug - I got my Bounty pack and have chosen the hospital I'll be giving birth in (if all goes well).

Very excited :)


----------



## Shabutie

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> Found out tonight I am pregnant and due 29th March. So excited, doesnt seem real. Plan to keep it a secret until the 1st scan as we went throught a miscarriage 7 months ago, plus we are due to go on holiday with OH's family when I should be around 13-14 weeks so need to explain why im not joining in on the drinking! lol.
> 
> Congrats to all of you, I cant wait to tell my daughter she is going to be a big sister.
> 
> Hi Shabutie! I am also 'due' on the 29th March! My son will be 2yrs and 5 months next week.
> 
> Mah - I thought about getting a Doppler in my first pregnancy but I knew that I would stress myself out if I couldn't hear the heartbeat, so I didn't get one. Now this time round I can't talk my husband into spending £50 on one (we just moved house last month, so we need to do house up before we buy anything 'extra' like that).
> 
> Saw my doctor today and have my first midwife appointment Friday 9th Aug - I got my Bounty pack and have chosen the hospital I'll be giving birth in (if all goes well).
> 
> Very excited :)Click to expand...

Exciting times huh! Aww your son nearly same age as my daughter, she is 2 years 7 months. Do you wonder how he will react to a new baby? I think my daughter will love it. Anything good in the bounty pack? :haha:


----------



## mah0113

What is a bounty pack?

I am officially 5 weeks today :) I know this is the week all that stuff with the heart happens so praying this week goes smoothly. I feel like this is yet point most people miscarry. 

This morning I peed on an opk just for fun bc I didn't have any hcgs left and it was blaringly positive, so I feel better that I am still pregnant.

Have any of you done the baking soda gender prediction test? I did it yesterday just for fun and it fizzled, so boy. Haha. Lets all do it and see if it's correct!

Btw, to answer your question, this is my moms 5th grandchild! She I just overly cautious with me because of my history of mc.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Shabutie - I think my son will be good with a baby as he is gentle with other's he has come across - but might need help learning to share his Mummy as he is such a Mummy's Boy hehe. How are you coping being pregnant with a toddler? I am so tired that towards the end of the day I have to lie on the sofa and put Disney on and tell Harry 'Mummy needs to lie down for a bit, come give me a cuddle' he he. This time the Bounty Pack wasn't exciting - a free decaf tea bag (I only drink coffee lol) and a small sachet of cream to help with stretch marks - not even enough to cover 50p sized coin of area, definitely won't help me with the size of my belly at the moment lol.

Mah - Bounty Packs are what our midwives give us when we register that we're pregnant, they hold the pregnancy notes that you have to take with you everywhere - has notes about the pregnancy and birth, etc. Bounty will give you little magazines and vouchers off and freebies hehe - I sign up to everything, love getting free bits in the post :)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Oh and MAH - what is that gender prediction test??? I did 11 online the other day (hehe) and got 5 girls and 6 boys results. When I was pregnant with my first the scan lady told me we were having a girl - but then when I gave birth my husband said 'It's a boy' - I thought he was joking. So I'm a little nervous about finding out the sex this time round. I can't wait 8 months to know hehe


----------



## mah0113

you put some baking soda in a cup and pee on top of it, if it fizzles its a boy, if its still its a girl. i had to kind of swoosh mine in the cup a little, but it did fizzle.

this morning i had some peach-salmon colored discharge that had me in tears. mostly because this morning when i woke up I notice my boobs werent sore at all. I didnt really feel preg anymore, and then I saw colored discharge from the progesterone--its been stark white for the past week. And I had a huge fight with DH where I basically lost it and was SUPER MAD...such a bad morning.

I hope everything is ok :( my ob said that its fine as long no bleeding. i swabbed the inside w a qtip and the rest was white, so i am hoping everything is ok.:cry:


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

My fingers are crossed for you - I'm sure all will be fine - you did that test yesterday and it came back positive.

Ignore the symptoms. I still haven't gotten sore boobs.


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> My fingers are crossed for you - I'm sure all will be fine - you did that test yesterday and it came back positive.
> 
> Ignore the symptoms. I still haven't gotten sore boobs.

thanks :hugs:

its been all clear since this morning..all white. so hopefully that was nothing.

my boobs are def way less sore, but i did have back pain and this weird spasm feeling in my lower back, so I think I feel a litle better that *something* is happening.


ugh. so stressful.


----------



## mah0113

i was anxious after the colored discharge today so took another frer and the control line was darker than the test line :happydance: also no more colored crinone discharge. im a happy camper :happydance:


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I'm SOOO happy for you Mah!!!!!!!

I just ordered a 3 x pack of the Genie Bra...got a good sale on today - instead of £39.99 and £2.95 postage, it's £19.99 and free postage. Just a head's up. They say order the size up from your top size (to allow for maternity size to go up). I read REALLY good reviews on it for pregnant and even nursing Mum's on Baby Centre UK :)


----------



## kirski

Is it just me or does anyone else get sharp pains that last a couple of seconds when getting up from sitting?


----------



## BunnyBunny

[/QUOTE]

Well on the bright side, at least everything is good with the baby :) it actually might e a good thing to be put on high risk because you're monitored more closely--and more peace of mind never hurt anyone right:)

When will you hav an u/s?[/QUOTE]

I have my scan on 7/31 at 11am


----------



## Mrs.B.

Anyone else unbelievably bloated??!! I'm big to start with and where my belly hasn't completely gone down from having my daughter but this time, despite weighing less than at the beginning of my first pregnancy, I feel huge...


Grey top was 14 weeks with my daughter.. black top was yesterday..

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Image1_zps29ac309f.jpg


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> I'm SOOO happy for you Mah!!!!!!!
> 
> I just ordered a 3 x pack of the Genie Bra...got a good sale on today - instead of £39.99 and £2.95 postage, it's £19.99 and free postage. Just a head's up. They say order the size up from your top size (to allow for maternity size to go up). I read REALLY good reviews on it for pregnant and even nursing Mum's on Baby Centre UK :)

whats a genie bra? im the us so no clue!

i dont even wear a bra these days lol. at all! i have no idea what my size is right now bc even before I got preg I had put on so much weight so my bras started feeling too snug to wear comfortably


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> Anyone else unbelievably bloated??!! I'm big to start with and where my belly hasn't completely gone down from having my daughter but this time, despite weighing less than at the beginning of my first pregnancy, I feel huge...
> 
> 
> Grey top was 14 weeks with my daughter.. black top was yesterday..

yes!!! i look EXACTLY like that!! i keep crying about it haha. i think its just hormones. but my husband and I have a very playful relationship, we joke around with eachother all the time so he is struggling to adjust to what is and is not ok to say to a preggo lady lol.

last night, i put on a victorias secret sleepshirt..the reg cotton ones. and my stomach was soooo huge. he put his arms out to the side [like in side ways v shape] and waddled and I busted out crying. he felt so bad afterwards. i think from his perspective, its not ME that is fat and has a big belly, theres a reason for it, so I shouldnt feel insecure and should be proud of it..and we should be able to joke around about it like we do about everything else. but its so hard for me, bc its MY body. i never thought I would get upset about this. i think its more because its so early on that I know its not a big ol baby making my tummy come out. if it was later on, i would be like oooh look at my belllyyy. but this is like..5 weeks lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad I'm not the only one! Its re-donk-ulous! :haha:

Also, I have no appetite what so ever, and its not due to nausea as I have none of that. I just don't want to eat!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mah - they do the genie bra in the US too - it's like a sports bra (no separate cups for the boobs and no wires), but it's really supportive.

Mrs B - you look great in the black top - I am bloated (can't do up my trousers and finally ordering some maternity trousers this week), but I just look fat - which my bloat was as beautiful as yours.

I finally got my sore boobs ha ha. Sounds crazy being happy about pain, but the more symptoms I get the better I feel. So far it's just my nipples, any touch and big pain.
Bunny - show us your scan when you have it this week, or is yours an internal? It'll be nice to see what size the baby is at this point - as we are all the same :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh thanks cantwait! I guess as I have no other symptoms I am glad for the bloat lol. Otherwise bar lack of AF I wouldn't have a clue I was pregnant. I'm super tired but if I didn't know different I would have put it down to going back to work xx


----------



## BunnyBunny

hello yall, I have my 1st scan tomorrow. I hope I can see the heart beat. My little ones tend to be camera shy. I think my daughter will come with me, she is 18 it might be good for her to see.

Anyway that is all the exciting news from me at the moment. Had some grumpy days my hormones are really soaring. Hope sick with a lovely Migraine today.

Oh I do have one question, are any of you having such vivid dreams like every night. I dream and normally remember them quite well but never to this extent. Also I didnt have these types of dreams with my boys but I do remember having them with my daughter, there was this silly one which could have turned bad about being covered by large ants from another planet and when I opened my eyes to wake from that horrible dream I swear I saw one of the ants over my head board and I took off running and tripped over my brothers dog who was sleeping in the hallway and fell on my stomach. I was six months pregnant at the time with my daughter and luckily nothing bad happen. Per my ob and the docs at the ER that night. So anyway are any of you having suck vivid dreams that they stay with you when you open your eyes just for a second like your brain is projecting them like a movie (in my case sometimes a scary B horror movie hee hee).


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi BunnyBunny! YES!! My dreams the last two nights were so vivid! The night before last I dreamt I was on some sort of school trip with nuns and I was 5 weeks pregnant but my bump was bigger and all of a sudden I felt the baby move and you could see it through my stomach. The nuns called the hospital and we did a scan and it turned out I was actually 3 months pregnant. Then last night I dreamt I was 18 (I'm 28) and had just found out I was pregnant but only dating the guy for a month. I was getting lunch and had to decline the chicken (as it didn't look very cooked) and soft cheese and explain to everyone the food you can't eat due to being pregnant, then I was trying the find the guy to tell him I was pregnant.

I had vivid dreams with my first baby (son), but they were usually naughty dreams hehe.

Strange hormones!!!


----------



## Shabutie

How are you feeling cantwaittoTTC? Was a week ago today I got my :BFP: Cant say Ive had much in the way of symptoms except sore boobs, bit of backache and feeling sick as soon as I wake, but then it goes.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Shabutie! My 2 week 'anniversary' is tomorrow. I only had slight queasiness (all day) and tiredness, but the last few days my nausea has kicked it up a notch and my nipples (tmi) are painful to touch. But it's still not as bad as with my son first time round - with being busy running after my son and working, I sometimes forget I'm pregnant.

How are you finding having a toddler and being pregnant?


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies! im back! all done with the bar :D

i am 6w1d today...first scan on tuesday but feel so...scared suddenly. i feel leaky again like af is ocming, even tho that feeling had gone away. my stomach cramps every now and then. and my boobs arent really sore anymore :(

i am scared to go to the bathroom right now..i feel like i am leaking blood :-/


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi ladies,

I'm 5weeks and 6 days and due on the 30th of march, I onlu fpumd out on tuesday and iwas wondering if I could join you ladies x


----------



## mah0113

LadyGecko said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm 5weeks and 6 days and due on the 30th of march, I onlu fpumd out on tuesday and iwas wondering if I could join you ladies x


Congratulations!!!

When is your first appointment?


----------



## LadyGecko

I had my first appointment with the gp on the 1st, she has sent of an urgent referral to the obstetrician so it should be within the next week  have you had your booking in appointment yet ? X


----------



## mah0113

yes, will be going in for an early viability scan this upcoming tuesday---sooo nervous! my husband asked me today what type of good/bad news we can get at this appt, and it just made it all so real. theres so many things that can be wrong. but i keep reminding myself theres lots that can be right as well!


----------



## LadyGecko

mah0113 said:


> yes, will be going in for an early viability scan this upcoming tuesday---sooo nervous! my husband asked me today what type of good/bad news we can get at this appt, and it just made it all so real. theres so many things that can be wrong. but i keep reminding myself theres lots that can be right as well!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you.....hopefully it will be filled with good news for you and your husband, I can relate to how scary those first scans can be x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mah - well done with finishing the bar. How do you feel you did? I hope all goes well with your scan on Tuesday!!!!! I'm thinking of you.

Welcome LadyGecko! How are you finding being pregnant and having an under 2? My son is 2 & half and I'm soooo tired!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Been feeling so sick the last few days! Reassuring but not nice lol. I didn't feel this ill with my daughter! Think I had a grumpy hormonal day today too, everyone's in the bad books lol.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mrs B. - I was nauseous all the way through with my son...so I reckon the sicker you are, the higher chance of a boy hehe. I always had a feeling I'd have all boys and I'm nauseous now just like I was with my son...hmmm... :)


----------



## LadyGecko

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Mah - well done with finishing the bar. How do you feel you did? I hope all goes well with your scan on Tuesday!!!!! I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Welcome LadyGecko! How are you finding being pregnant and having an under 2? My son is 2 & half and I'm soooo tired!!!

I'm doing ok this time round a little tired but ok, its such hard work with a toddler....they never stop lol....

I'm guessing I'm having a boy this time around so far very little nausea thankfully....I have had hyperemesis with my last two pregnancies ....both girls x


----------



## Mrs.B.

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Hi Mrs B. - I was nauseous all the way through with my son...so I reckon the sicker you are, the higher chance of a boy hehe. I always had a feeling I'd have all boys and I'm nauseous now just like I was with my son...hmmm... :)

Interesting a few people have said that to me, I have also read that a lot of people are sicker with their second regardless of gender. Will be interesting to see :)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

The heaving has started for me...was heaving and nauseous all the way through with the first and was REALLY hoping for a different pregnancy this time round, but oh well!!

Anyone else getting hurt a lot? I twisted my ankle the day after I found out I was pregnant (fell in one of those pot holes in the park walking after my son). So had a really bad ankle for that weekend, then it hurts every now and then. And last night I woke to pee at 3am (not enjoying the extra peeing!) and my knee started hurting. I'm hobbling today cause it hurts. I know the pregnancy releases a hormone and makes your ligaments loose, but I can't remember being so crippled with my son ha ha


----------



## Shabutie

I never had morning sickness and I had a girl! So there could be something in that theory. Hoipe all you ladies are ok, and welcome ladyghecko :)

Been having some spotting which was making me worry, but trying to stay upbeat. We want this baby so much.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mah - let us know how you get on today with your scan!!!

Shabutie - keep positive, unless it's very heavy bleeding, hopefully all is well. How is your nausea this time round (if you had none with your girl).

I drive 55 miles to get to my office (only work in the office half the week, I work from home the other half so I can be with my son) and I almost threw up on my steering wheel this morning. I told my husband I can't go through this again, so only two children for us - he said that we have to have three ha ha, wish they could do the hard part.


----------



## Shabutie

Dont think they ever fully understand what it is to be pregnant. :haha:

I havent had any sickness, yet! I go feel sick sometimes but havent actually been. So whether that means I am having another girl I dont know lol. I love the girl name we have, so I dont mind. Boys names, me and Rick have different views. I like his name he picked, but he doesnt like my name I chose lol.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Shabutie. With our first I had a girls name I liked and my husband agreed and he chose a boy name that I loved. This time we have kept same girls name as a choice but the boys name had a debate on. We changed it four times, but found one we both agree on...such a hard job lol.

Got my scan date in - Monday 23rd September. I'll be 13w+3d!! Can't believe it's this late, my first was at 11/12 weeks. I guess they aren't in a rush when you've already had one :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow I hope they're not more laid back this time with my scan. I was 13+6 with my daughter at my first scan, despite me telling them I was pregnant at 4 weeks!


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies, just wanted to update, all was well with the scan, thank God. she wants me to come back in two weeks [so 8w5d] just to check on things again.

we got to hear the heartbeat <3 my hubby cried more than i did lol. and i cried plenty. i feel like he has always held in how badly he wants a baby bc he never wants to put pressure on me or for me to feel guilty after the mc's..so he always acts like its no biggie. but then i see how badly he wants it at moments like these. as soon as the image appeared on the screen he started sobbing and kissing my hand and kissing my forehead haha <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh that's soo cure  glad it went well


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I'm SOOO happy for you Mah, thought about you all yesterday! Can't wait for my scan to see and hear little bean. Feels like forever away!!!!


----------



## ems202

Hi guys, hope you don't mind me joining in - I'm new here and I'm due on 17th March. I'm 8w 1d, had a scan on 01/08 and everything was fine, saw the little heart beat, so reassuring!! Have my booking appt on 13th, like all of you I cannot wait for the 12 wk scan!! I hope all of your pregnancies are going well!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Ems! Welcome :)

I see the midwife tomorrow, trying to think how I'm going to keep my son amused while we talk...

I told my husband that I'm not having anymore children after this one...the nausea is KILLING me!!!! I feel like I am going to throw up ALLLL day, but the most I do is heave in the sink a few times. Just want to stop feeling like poo. I can't remember if it was this bad with my son, I know I had it all the way through (till his birth), but I don't know if I blanked out it being this bad at the start.

Anyway...how are you ladies today?


----------



## LadyGecko

Glad your scan went well mah!

Hi ems202 :hi: welcome,

I have my first scan next Friday :happydance: I should be about 7+5 roughly and my 12 week scan booked for the 11th sept:happydance: 

How's everyone doing? I'm pretty tired and the nausea has hit today :-\ x


----------



## ems202

Hey ladies, thank you for the welcomes :) 

As far as symptoms go, the only ones I have are very sore boobies, tiredness and I've developed some annoying pimples on my forehead!! Counting myself lucky at the moment, although I do kind of wish I had more to show for it, just so I know it's fine! Found out yesterday that I have a UTI so I'm on a course of antibiotics for that! 

CantWaitToTTC, I hope your sickness gets better for you!

LadyGecko, I hope this next week flies by for you so you get to see your little bean!!


----------



## BunnyBunny

hello all, my daughter kidnapped my laptop cause hers was broken and in the shop. My 1st scan didn't go so well. I was thought to be six weeks last Wednesday 7-31-13 but it measured at 5 weeks and no heart beat. I also had a lot of bleeding where the little guy implanted which my OB who was all doom and gloom was like that shouldn't still be bleeding. (this explained my extreme fatigue. My hubby (this is his first) was beside himself with all types of emotions. I was sadden but realistic (this is my 4th) cause I knew if it wasn't meant to be then nature would do what nature does. But I did break down in the shower later that night, but I didn't want him to see me like that cause I knew how he was feeling and that would have made it worse. Anyway I picked myself up and carried on through the longest week ever!! I had a second scan on the 7th and low and behold there was a little baby with its heart beat going at 129 beats per minute. And I was measuring at 6 weeks and a day. The bleeding has stopped and now is a big jelly ball which my doctor said that my body will absorb it cause it was already smaller. Hubby was ecstatic and so was I. We have pictures but its hard to make anything out. the Stenographer said no more scans til 20 weeks cause everything was more then fine and not on the high risk board anymore, cause my OB said all my tests were 100% normal and we are on target for a healthy baby.


----------



## mah0113

BunnyBunny said:


> hello all, my daughter kidnapped my laptop cause hers was broken and in the shop. My 1st scan didn't go so well. I was thought to be six weeks last Wednesday 7-31-13 but it measured at 5 weeks and no heart beat. I also had a lot of bleeding where the little guy implanted which my OB who was all doom and gloom was like that shouldn't still be bleeding. (this explained my extreme fatigue. My hubby (this is his first) was beside himself with all types of emotions. I was sadden but realistic (this is my 4th) cause I knew if it wasn't meant to be then nature would do what nature does. But I did break down in the shower later that night, but I didn't want him to see me like that cause I knew how he was feeling and that would have made it worse. Anyway I picked myself up and carried on through the longest week ever!! I had a second scan on the 7th and low and behold there was a little baby with its heart beat going at 129 beats per minute. And I was measuring at 6 weeks and a day. The bleeding has stopped and now is a big jelly ball which my doctor said that my body will absorb it cause it was already smaller. Hubby was ecstatic and so was I. We have pictures but its hard to make anything out. the Stenographer said no more scans til 20 weeks cause everything was more then fine and not on the high risk board anymore, cause my OB said all my tests were 100% normal and we are on target for a healthy baby.


Oh my goodness, my heart was in my throat when reading this and I was sooo relieved to hear the happy ending!!! Congratulations!! I'm so happy that everything turned out well!

I am 7w3d today...so next scan is a week from this tuesday. As for symptoms, still have nausea and fatigue. Something odd happens in the middle of the night tho...my legs start feeling uncomfortable and keep me awake. I have to keep stretching them or they hurt. It's so weird. My boobie soreness also seems to be returning.

How is everyone else feeling? Any new symptoms?


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Bunny - I almost cried at your post, then carried on reading and am VERY happy for you!!!!!!!!

Mah - I have the EXACT SAME thing!! Thursday night my leg was in agony, I was awake for 3 hours with it, I don't know if it's because it started hurting before I went bed and instead of stretching I just lay on it...I was immobile Friday from it and now it's gone. I asked the midwife when I went to see her and she said she didn't know. I asked if it was possible that the pregnancy hormones that make the ligaments loosen could have caused a trapped nerve and she said it was possible (not a lot of help). Let's hope it doesn't happen too often, so far I've had it twice.

My nausea has kicked it up a notch - heaving allll over the place, but so far no actual vomit - just feel like I'm going to throw up all day (so much worse). I am now VERY scared that I might be having twins (my Mum is a identical twin and my Mum's, Mum was a twin). But I would have thought severe nausea would mean you actually throw everything up, with me it's just heaving throughout the day.

Midwife appointment was a big fat waste of time. I asked if she could feel for my womb to see if it was higher up then where it should be at this stage (a hint towards twins) but she said they don't do that and I'll have to wait for my scan (6 weeks from today - tooo long). So apart from weighing me, telling me I'm big and will need the glucose test, that was it, 25 minutes. I have bloods in 2 weeks but won't see her again till I'm 16 weeks.

How are all you ladies doing?? I don't think I could manage without you all - the nausea is so bad, it's nice to vent to others who understand xxx


----------



## Shabutie

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Bunny - I almost cried at your post, then carried on reading and am VERY happy for you!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mah - I have the EXACT SAME thing!! Thursday night my leg was in agony, I was awake for 3 hours with it, I don't know if it's because it started hurting before I went bed and instead of stretching I just lay on it...I was immobile Friday from it and now it's gone. I asked the midwife when I went to see her and she said she didn't know. I asked if it was possible that the pregnancy hormones that make the ligaments loosen could have caused a trapped nerve and she said it was possible (not a lot of help). Let's hope it doesn't happen too often, so far I've had it twice.
> 
> My nausea has kicked it up a notch - heaving allll over the place, but so far no actual vomit - just feel like I'm going to throw up all day (so much worse). I am now VERY scared that I might be having twins (my Mum is a identical twin and my Mum's, Mum was a twin). But I would have thought severe nausea would mean you actually throw everything up, with me it's just heaving throughout the day.
> 
> Midwife appointment was a big fat waste of time. I asked if she could feel for my womb to see if it was higher up then where it should be at this stage (a hint towards twins) but she said they don't do that and I'll have to wait for my scan (6 weeks from today - tooo long). So apart from weighing me, telling me I'm big and will need the glucose test, that was it, 25 minutes. I have bloods in 2 weeks but won't see her again till I'm 16 weeks.
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?? I don't think I could manage without you all - the nausea is so bad, it's nice to vent to others who understand xxx

Just popping in from time to time ladies. Should joing the march monkies group. Loads of ladies over there too due in March.

CWTTTC: Sorry about the feeling sick all the time :hugs: 

I should be having my scan tomorrow, so hoping everything is alright and baby is doing just fine. Will be devestated if things arent.


----------



## mah0113

CWTTC: she didn't even do an ultrasound? So no ultrasound until 16 weeks?? :-o 

And so sorry about how terrible the nausea has gotten :( I have a friend that is only one week ahead of us and has already lost 11 pounds from vomiting. You and I are actually just 2 days apart :)


----------



## mah0113

Shabutie: good luck with the scan!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Symptoms seem to have subsided a bit here. I haven't really got sickness daily. But sometimes in the evening if my tea is taking to long to make then I get sick. I'm major listed but that's about it. 

I have my booking I appointment on Thursday. I will be asking a few questions, whether its normal so be so bloated so big so early, and let them know that my hips are hurting already, clicking when I walk!


----------



## Shabutie

So the scan went great. Baby was nice and snug with a HB :cloud9:

measuring 2 days behind, but she said baby could well catch up by the 12 week scan 

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







7+1 scan.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









7+1 scans.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Congrats Shabutie - picture looks great!!!

Mrs B - let us know what your midwife says. Mine wasn't any help, fingers crossed yours gives more details.

Mah - I bet we both end up having our babies in April, not March. But that's OK with me, my son's birthday is 3rd March and I'd like at least a month's apart for their birthday's. I wouldn't mind losing weight he he (apart from the throwing up bit). I seemed to have gained. I think it's cause I'm grazing a lot, eating what I can while I can. Mostly toast during day then a big dinner when I'm slightly better.


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks hun. Ive been eating lots of toast to. OH has got it on the perfect setting to make yummy toast! :haha:


----------



## mah0113

ultrasound pic looks great!! congrats!!

officially 8 weeks today :happydance: cant wait for the next 4 weeks to be over so i can stop taking the progesterone!!!

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Midwife wasn't any help with the hips, but I'll just see how I get on and if they get bad I will mention again. 

Booking appointment went great. I'm low risk this time, I was high risk last time. The work at the gym has paid off, blood pressure is no where near high and pulse is perfect I'm very healthy. So happy! Edd 19th March, but expect it to be delayed at scan


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> Midwife wasn't any help with the hips, but I'll just see how I get on and if they get bad I will mention again.
> 
> Booking appointment went great. I'm low risk this time, I was high risk last time. The work at the gym has paid off, blood pressure is no where near high and pulse is perfect I'm very healthy. So happy! Edd 19th March, but expect it to be delayed at scan

Great news!! Congratulations! 

Tmi question but is anyone constipated? I keep hearing how preg women are supposed to be constipated but I'm not at all..in fact I sometimes have the opposite problem. Yesterday I was having veggie stir fry and literally while I was still eating I had the most painful stomach cramps ever.


----------



## LadyGecko

Scan day tomorrow.....I'm pretty scared, hope everyone is well x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi LadyGecko - fingers crossed and make sure you post the beautiful pic on here asap :)

Mah - I'm the same, nice & regular. But to be honest, I always have been & that didn't change in my first pregnancy (not until towards the end). I also have a few days that I get the 'bad cramps', but I thought that was my husbands cooking ha ha.

I have come down with a terrible cold & hate the fact that we can't take any medication (usual cold & flu pills).


----------



## peachlolita

Hello, people of this thread.

I'm due late March. Currently 8+5 weeks :)


----------



## mah0113

LadyGecko said:


> Scan day tomorrow.....I'm pretty scared, hope everyone is well x

how did it go?


welcome peachlolita! I am just about 4 days behind you. how are you feeling? have you been in for your first scan yet? 

our second scan is on tuesday...i hate how every single time involves teh SAME anxiety. I thought after the first one things get less anxious, but nope. 

I have my LAST licensing exam tomorrow [a 2 hour professional responsibility/ethics test...ethics for lawyers, lol, most would laugh :p] and was supposed to study today. instead i passed out for 3 hours. i literally had NO energy I kept trying to move and couldnt. sigh.


----------



## LadyGecko

The scan went ok baby looked fine and was spot on for my dates but there was a mnumber of bleeds around baby the main one is right below the sack so they will be keeping a very close eye x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Welcome Peachlolita!

Mah how did the exam go? I hear ya about the tiredness, but with a toddler running around I haven't napped at all during this pregnancy - just been dead on my feet.

Ladygecko, glad baby is good. Sorry to hear about the bleeds, do they reckon they will go with time? Does this mean you'll get more scans so they can check?

I actually threw up this morning (after 4 weeks of just heaving and feeling nauseous all day, the throwing up has finally started).

Now only 5 weeks till my first scan though...the thought that the baby will be the size of a peach by then is mind boggling!!! That seems so big compared to the raspberry size it is now...


----------



## LadyGecko

They are hoping they will reosorbe, I will have extra scans throughout my pregnancy regardless of the bleeds due to my history of miscarriage :'( 

Sorry your having ms its no fun....the joys of pregnancy huh x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi LadyGecko, fingers and toes crossed all will be fine for you!!

I think it's high time they found a way that the man can carry the baby! Ha Ha. Although, saying that, I believe this pregnancy is just as 'horrible' as my first, but once your bump grows and you feel the baby move, you forget all this horribleness. I remember that even though my first was horrible (pregnancy), I still loved it.


----------



## mah0113

cantwait: so um...lol...i kind of slept thru the exam. I was like "this baby is trying to sabotage my career so i stay home with him/her!" I couldnt believe it. I just sleep in such a zombie like state these days, I literally slept through like 20 alarms :( I will have to take it in november now.

I have my next appointment tomorrow at 845..kind of nervous. my hubby cant join me bc of work so my mom will be with me and we will facetime him in so he can see the baby and hear the heartbeat. I know he is sad to miss it tho :( he wants to see the baby. what happened is, there was a huge delay with trains today and he wound up being an hour late to work. a month ago, HR had complained about his timeliness in the morning..he was coming in around 915 instead of 830 and then just staying later and his immediate partners and managers were fine with it, but HR told him that even though his group is okay with it, he still needs to be more timely. kind of gave him a warning. since then he's been on time, but then today happened. so we are just worried about him asking to come in late tomorrow after being an hour late today..we decided its best to not rock the boat. God willing, there will be lots of appointments and lots of chances to see the baby..a life time really :)

I do wish he could be there though. I feel sad for him, because he has been counting down the days. scans feel like you are going to "visit" the baby lol..its silly bc the baby is always with me but its different seeing the baby and hearing the heartbeat <3

anyway, so hopefully baby will have grown on schedule and will have a nice strong heart beat!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck at your appointment Mah


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Oh no Mah!! That little Bean wants to keep you all to itself!!

Sorry about your husband not being able to make it today - I can imagine him being quite upset missing it. My husband never really 'got' it when I was pregnant with my first. He was really only emotional about it when he saw the scans - with only two, it wasn't a lot. It's nice that you are going to FaceTime him during it though. Do they do recordings also - or is that just for private scans?

Best not to rock the boat with his job - you'll need him to be in a settled secure job when little one comes along. Blooming HR not understanding though! Meanies.

Let us know how scan went today!! I have my blood tests at 10am - hopefully nice and quick as I'll be using my other arm to entertain my son.


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies! scan today went well--baby measured 8w4d, I am 8w5d according my last period, but dr kept the same march 27th due date. 

next scan is on sept 17th so have a quite a wait for the next one!

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mah, great news!!!! Did your husband get to FaceTime during the scan?

I am nervous about my scan - I don't want them pushing back the due date. When I was pregnant with my son I worked out a due date of 21st Feb, then they pushed it back by 4 days (felt like a long time to me hehe). I didn't actually give birth till the 3rd March in the end, so I suppose it would have been easier if I accepted their date...I just hate waiting and accepting the later date seemed like it was more waiting lol.

This time I just want to know asap if it's one baby or two. I'm no longer 'sure' it's twins, but it's good to get it confirmed :) Four and half weeks till the scan still :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad all went well at scan. I'm still waiting for my scan date. Can't wait to just know when it will be!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mrs B - you are 10 weeks and still don't have your scan date? I thought mine was bad as it isn't until I'm 13 weeks, but at least I got the appointment when I was 6 weeks along. Yikes. Have you asked your midwife to chase up?


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Hi Mah, great news!!!! Did your husband get to FaceTime during the scan?
> 
> I am nervous about my scan - I don't want them pushing back the due date. When I was pregnant with my son I worked out a due date of 21st Feb, then they pushed it back by 4 days (felt like a long time to me hehe). I didn't actually give birth till the 3rd March in the end, so I suppose it would have been easier if I accepted their date...I just hate waiting and accepting the later date seemed like it was more waiting lol.
> 
> This time I just want to know asap if it's one baby or two. I'm no longer 'sure' it's twins, but it's good to get it confirmed :) Four and half weeks till the scan still :(


i couldnt facetime because there was no network :( but I DID record it and text it to him right after, which actually worked out better bc now we can watch it over and over!

and I know what you mean, the wait sucks! was your son your first? the first tends to come later so maybe this one will be on time, or even a few days early. 

what makes you feel its twins? i cant imagine thinking its twins and having to wait 12 weeks to find out! ahhhh. hopefully the next 4.5 weeks pass quickly! are you getting bigger?

Im kind of annoyed bc my belly is getting so big and my boobs arent. i want big boobs!! this is my chance! lol!! but they wont grow!!!


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> Glad all went well at scan. I'm still waiting for my scan date. Can't wait to just know when it will be!

oh wow youre still waiting too? I had no idea so many doctors waiting so long. I really thought 8 weeks was the norm. did you have an appointment but the dr just doesnt do a scan until 12 weeks or does the dr just not see you at all until 12 weeks?


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mah. Recording is even better - now you can see baby whenever you want. Very good idea!!

I heard that too, that your second will either be on time or earlier, but my friend who just had her second was a week late...so not so sure anymore lol.

My Mum is an identical twin and her Mum's Mum was a twin...so it definitely runs in the family. I'm a size and half bigger then I was pre-pregnancy (only 5 weeks ago), but twins just seem so 'different' that it's hard to imagine actually being pregnant with them, so I've stopped thinking that way. Fingers crossed for one - having twins with a toddler seems waaay too hard!!

Has your boobs grown at all? Mine have gotten slightly bigger (not that they needed to), but are just very sore when touched. With my first the boobs got bigger towards the end of the pregnancy then MASSIVE just after giving birth. Right now my stomach just looks like I've gained weight - I want to scream it to the world, I'm not fatter, just pregnant lol.

I keep having dreams about my scan...just want it to come :(


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

OOOOH Mrs. B - I just noticed your ticker...so it's 9 weeks that the baby is now counted as a fetus?? I thought it was 10 weeks. Yay - we now have fetus', not embryos'!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oooh, Little Fetus :) 

We have had a midwife appointment but don't have scan until 12 weeks, I still don't know when it is so bet it will be later than 12 weeks 

We made our FB announcement, just got to wait til scan to check all is ok before we announce. 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PicsArt_1377251210985_zpsdd43d765.jpg


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

That announcement is GREAT!!!!!!! I take it that is your daughter? If so, she's adorable!! And I love the outfits!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Hun, yes that's my little girl  was so difficult getting her to stay still as she kept getting up and walking to the camera haha, so we had to make the pictures work


----------



## mah0113

Mrs. B: that annoucnement is ADORABLE!!!!!!!


and yes, I was very happy for fetus graduation yesterday haha.

cantwait: wow thats a lot of twins in your family! that would be so cool! i dont have any twins in my family and always wish I could have twins lol. my husband says my boobs have grown, but I dont think so..even if they have, its VERY slight. when compared with how fast my belly is growing its annoying haha.

and i know EXACTLY what you mean!! i feel like people will judge me when they see me and I will just blurt out "im pregnant!!" out of embarassment lol. the problem is, I used to be thinner and gained a lot of weight. I feel like I had gotten to the limit and now that I look even fatter people will be like "omg she really just doesnt give a damn, does she!?" I actually skipped 2 parties because of this. silly, i know.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Ha ha Mah - if your husband says your boobs have grown, then they have - he is the expert in that department :)

I am now officially wearing maternity tops for work, but they are already snug!! I guess I should get the size up from what I was pre-baby instead of a maternity top in the size I was :( But bump is still more of a flab then a bump at the mo.

Definitely a lot of twins...I would have liked twins first time round, but don't think I have enough arms to handle twins along with a toddler Mummy's Boy...Only 3 & 1/2 weeks till scan now lol...still feels like forever!

I don't blame you for skipping the parties...I feel so unattractive right now I don't even want to leave the house! I gained a couple of sizes from my last pregnancy but then managed to lose them early this year, then we moved house and got pregnant so I have gained again...just want this bump to hurry up and get hard so I at least look pregnant and not fat.


----------



## mah0113

Ok that makes me feel better---my bump is soft and I keep questioning whether it is a bump it just fat haha.

I have to say..week 10 has been the worst so far---I was counting on things winding down since we're almost at the first trimester finish line but I guess that's not how it works! I have had terrible nausea from 6 weeks but starting at 10 weeks I vomit too...te other day I peed myself while vomiting :( 

And now...I feel like I smell so bad down there! It's not like a fishy smell just this thick sweet GROSS smell!!! It makes me puke, literally!!! I can't believe I can't stand MYSELF!!!

Pregnancy is getting less ad less glamorous every day.

How are you ladies doing


----------



## LadyGecko

mah0113 said:


> Ok that makes me feel better---my bump is soft and I keep questioning whether it is a bump it just fat haha.
> 
> I have to say..week 10 has been the worst so far---I was counting on things winding down since we're almost at the first trimester finish line but I guess that's not how it works! I have had terrible nausea from 6 weeks but starting at 10 weeks I vomit too...te other day I peed myself while vomiting :(
> 
> And now...I feel like I smell so bad down there! It's not like a fishy smell just this thick sweet GROSS smell!!! It makes me puke, literally!!! I can't believe I can't stand MYSELF!!!
> 
> Pregnancy is getting less ad less glamorous every day.
> 
> How are you ladies doing

Mah I now regularly pee a little with throwing up thanks to having hg :-\ 

As for the smell your since of smell is hightend in pregnancy, but I am the same.

Hope the sickness disappears for you after the 12 week mark x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mah - I actually started throwing up at 10 weeks too!! First it was non-stop nausea and dry heaving, then I hit 10 weeks and once every few days I'll actually throw up. Madness!! I'm feeling so down from feeling bad every second of the day that I have an appointment today to see Doctor to get prescribed pills to help with the nausea.

My smell is so strong that when I'm dry heaving in the loo, the smell of the room and toilet makes me heave even more - so you can't win. Plus I wake up at 2am EVERY morning and can't get back to sleep till 3am. And even though I'm in bed by 9.30 every night, I'm still so exhausted during the day!!!

I don't think I could handle a third baby - the thought of going through this again but with two children seems crazy lol.

Hope you are all feeling slightly better today x


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Hi Mah - I actually started throwing up at 10 weeks too!! First it was non-stop nausea and dry heaving, then I hit 10 weeks and once every few days I'll actually throw up. Madness!! I'm feeling so down from feeling bad every second of the day that I have an appointment today to see Doctor to get prescribed pills to help with the nausea.
> 
> My smell is so strong that when I'm dry heaving in the loo, the smell of the room and toilet makes me heave even more - so you can't win. Plus I wake up at 2am EVERY morning and can't get back to sleep till 3am. And even though I'm in bed by 9.30 every night, I'm still so exhausted during the day!!!
> 
> I don't think I could handle a third baby - the thought of going through this again but with two children seems crazy lol.
> 
> Hope you are all feeling slightly better today x


OMG WE ARE THE SAME!!! The smell of the room makes me gag more too!!!!!!

ITS TERRIBLE!!!

so before, I was basically just eating sugary cereals and bagels bc nothing else stayed down. as of yesterday, sugary cereals dont stay down anymore either, so just bagels for me. i recommend bagels tho...it really fills you up and stays down.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mah - the loo and the kitchen make me gag - I'm a prisoner in my own house haha.

Do you toast the bagels? I only like them toasted (unless they have salmon and cream cheese he he).

I am really into veg. at the mo (with my son it was all about meat lol). Anyone else having weird cravings?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey Ladies how are you all?

I had my 12 week scan last week, all looks well :) just very blurry pictures

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1379358885320_zps36b6a453.jpg


----------



## mah0113

oh my gosh mrs.b, congrats! so adorable!!!

amazing how much more they look liek BABIES at 12 weeks from 8 weeks!

my scan is tomorrow and seeing your pics makes me so excited :) I will be 12w5d so hoping I can see a little more, esp the nub. I have been researching gender based on the nub--just hope I can get a clear pic!


CantWait: has the MS eased up? I havent vomited in two days and nausea has eased. my midday naps have also become more rare. feeling a litle better now


----------



## Mrs.B.

Baby was 12+3 in mine but with my left over belly from my danger and the little wriggle bum the pictures are rubbish. I weigh less than I did before my daughter but her pics are really clear. Never mind. I keep comparing them though and although my gut feeling is another girl, I think it's a boyish forehead in these pics. 

Good luck with your scan x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mah, how can you tell the gender with the nub? My scan is Monday and I should be 13w 2d. With my son I was told I was having a girl...big shock when I gave birth to him - so this time I'm completely freaking out over the sex they tell me with the second scan...

Mrs B - baby looks great. Was it wriggling a lot or did it stay still.

My nausea 'had' gotten better, then I went and vomited this morning. But I think overall it's improving...not as tired as before also, which helps.


----------



## Mrs.B.

It was quite a wriggley baby, but more rolling around turning away from us then back to wards us etc. only a couple of jolty movements x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mah - how did your scan go? Any pics?

How are your ladies' 'bumps' going? My stomach is massive, but it's like I am super bloated - hard under all the extra meat hehe. I keep patting the upper part (bigger part), but I know baby is no where near that area yet...


----------



## mah0113

scan went well yesterday, thank god. she didnt measure the baby but heart rate was good.

you can tell from nub (supposedly) based on the angle of the nub relative to the baby's spine...boy will be more than 30 degrees, whereas girls will be a little more in line with parallel to the spine. if you google it, you will find some sites that give examples.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Did she change your due date Mah? Only 4 days till mine...can't wait!!!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Finally had my scan...one baby, all doing good - measured 2 days further along then I thought, so I'm 3W4D (not sure how to update my ticker though hehe) today :)
 



Attached Files:







Pic 1.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1









Pic 2.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww Hello baby


----------



## mah0113

awwwww what an adorable little baby!!!! 

no, she didnt change my due date. 

did you ladies switch over to the second trimester boards yet?


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I will probably now go into the second trimester board (as I'll be 14 weeks on Thursday, which is start of second tri - hooray at last).

My nausea is finally better - only feel a little sick when I wake up :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Bump update ;)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1380046871867_zpsa1c77613.jpg


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Oh my god Mrs B!!! You look further along then 14 weeks. Must be because it's been under a year since you were last pregnant...I'm big but not quite that big yet (mine still looks like fat - you look like a beautiful bump!).


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh thanks hun! It not too far off what I had with E but it is softer this time, despite me weighing less at the beginning and putting on less weight so far too! lol


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I put a lot of weight on with my son...hoping to not do that this time round, but I do like my food lol.


----------



## mah0113

has anyone felt any movement yet? my friend is 16 weeks [with her 3rd] and felt flutters today---it makes me so excited for the weeks to pass so i can feel the baby!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've been feeling little bits of movement since 11 weeks! With my daughter it was 13 weeks, but these last couple weeks its been getting more and more.

I have a comparison pic at 14 weeks with my daughter if anyone's interested x


----------



## mah0113

mrs.b that is awesome!! 11 weeks!!!! im at 14+2 right now and nothing...i only feel stretching prob of the uterus in my abdomen. 

when is everyone scheduled for their gender scan? mine is on oct 24--i am sooo excited!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know it is crazy, I thought it was mad at 13 weeks with my daughter but my scan was 14 weeks and I saw her move when I felt it... Even crazier this time round!! 

My anomaly scan is 6th Nov. Seems ages away!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Here is my comparison ;) its a week old but I don't think much has changed in a week x

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1380175191938_zps3628f0c1.jpg


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs B your comparison pictures are amazing - crazy how different they are!!

My anomaly scan isn't till 19th November...ages away till I find out the sex. I'm going to tell them to be careful though, as I was told I was having a girl when I was pregnant with my son...big surprise when I gave birth to him hehe


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow! I didn't think it would be so easy to get it wrong that way round! 

Do you really think they're very different? xx


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Your second bump is a lot bigger - I'm still so very jealous of it. I look pregnant some of the day (when the bloat makes it hard) but mostly I still just look fat haha.

I know - the lady didn't even say 'it might be a girl', her exact words were 'and there are the girl bits between her legs'...took me a few weeks to get used to the fact that I had a baby boy lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I weigh less this time too! Strange isn't it. Similar shape though do you think? I'm thinking both are quite high bumps xx


----------



## Shabutie

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Mrs B your comparison pictures are amazing - crazy how different they are!!
> 
> My anomaly scan isn't till 19th November...ages away till I find out the sex. I'm going to tell them to be careful though, as I was told I was having a girl when I was pregnant with my son...big surprise when I gave birth to him hehe

Hi hun, how exciting for your 20 week scan, its a day after my birthday :) My scan is on 15th November. Glad to see things all progressing nicely for you :hugs:


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs B - your bumps do look alike, so maybe another girl?? With my son my bump was in front and hard, and my sister-in-law had a low bump mostly showing on her sides...and this time I'm more 'wobbly'...so I was thinking a girl for me - but your bumps looked like me with my son...so there goes that guess haha


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha. My first bump was solid, my second not seen much, but I guess that's the nature of second babies ;-)


----------



## mah0113

my bump keeps changing lol.

one day i have this funny pointy belly and the next day its round...one day its up high, the next day its lower.

my next scan is oct 16--seems so far:nope:


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Ah Mah, that is not far at all - is this the scan for the gender? I have to wait till November 19th...that's AGES away haha.

I had a funny dream last night that I felt the baby move, and it was exactly how it DOES feel, but only when you are further along. Crazy pregnancy dreams! Still no actual movement yet...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Excited for everyone's up coming scans


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

15 weeks today!!!

Anyone felt baby move yet? I can't wait for it!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've been feeling movement since 11 weeks. Was 13 weeks with Elyssa. 

Bump comparison from Sunday. I think this one's getting a bit lower, but it may just be because it's number 2... ( Daffy because due in in March like the daffodils) 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1380740003264_zpsaf8ea0c6.jpg


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> 15 weeks today!!!
> 
> Anyone felt baby move yet? I can't wait for it!!!


me too!!! no movement yet tho!

mrs.b, your bump looks lower this time around! the first one is a little pointly like how mine is lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

You should see it when she git ready it exit, I had one day where I was a triangle!! I'll fid you to pic later, it'sfunny x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs B - defo lower down. Do you find it looks different at different times of day? I'm more squishy first thing and harder in evening. I finally took the plunge and took a pic of my bump (I hate pictures of my body) - this is me from this morning. I was size 18 (UK) pre-pregnancy (down from size 22 after birth of my son - gained too much weight when pregnant last time)...as you can see...no where near as beautiful as your bump (I have a double bump - puppy belly fat lower down and squishy bump above) :(
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mah0113

cantwait: thats is a very impressive weight loss after your last pregnancy and a very impressive bump!

mine feels different throughout the day as well sometimes it feels really squishy and sometimes hard. i feel its growing much slower now than it did at first.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had my first gender dream of this pregnancy last night. 

I was on hospital having a scan on something in my boob (very strange not sure what) but they left me alone in the room for ages, so I thought I'd have a quick look at baby while I was there now we should be able to see, so I did, and there was a little willy lol. It was a boy  

Soo, all my dreams were for girls with Elyssa, even though we thought she was a boy... Wonder if my dream will be right this time?! Not long to wait


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> Had my first gender dream of this pregnancy last night.
> 
> I was on hospital having a scan on something in my boob (very strange not sure what) but they left me alone in the room for ages, so I thought I'd have a quick look at baby while I was there now we should be able to see, so I did, and there was a little willy lol. It was a boy
> 
> Soo, all my dreams were for girls with Elyssa, even though we thought she was a boy... Wonder if my dream will be right this time?! Not long to wait

ive dreamt a few times that it was a boy, my mom dreamt it was a boy, my sister dreamt it was a boy....it would be hysterical if after all that its a girl. I hope it is a girl!

how interesting tho...that your girl dream was accurate! im curious how many others were accurate...will post about it and see!


----------



## Mrs.B.

pop the link on here and I will comment so I can follow ;)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I think I've had two 'real feeling' dreams so far - one was a girl the other a boy :( I'd like a girl second time round, to even it out he he.

I THINK I felt the baby move yesterday for first time...but it was stronger then the usual butterfly feelings I thought I'd get at this stage. So it's either a strong little one or trapped wind haha!!


----------



## mah0113

gender scan today...and its a girl!

guess my dreams were wrong :)

I am SO excited!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

WELL DONE ON YOUR GIRL MAH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oooh I can't wait for mine on the 19th November.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Mah! 

12 days until our 20 week scan, can't wait


----------



## mah0113

thanks ladies!

I found out a little earlier because they scheduled my anatomy scan for 18 weeks instead of 20.....but now I have to go back in two weeks so they can get a better look at some of the organs that were too small.

it is SUCH a STRESSFUL 45 minutes. i literally felt like my heart was in my throat the whole time. but its certainly nice to know baby has two legs, two arms, two eyes, no cleft palate [i was worried about this since its listed as a possible side effect on crinone]....just such a relief. but the road to finding out one little itty bit at a time...ahhh. torturous.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs B - have you had your scan yet?

I went to hospital yesterday to see Doctor as my BMI means I have to see them as well as midwife at my GP (even though I am slightly less bigger then when I was pregnant with my son, and that pregnancy was fine). Got told I will have another scan at 36 weeks. My anomaly scan is in 2 weeks time - can't wait to see baby and find out sex!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had scan :) All is brilliant :)


https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/girlbow_zpsb4c59d16.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/cropDSC_0528_zps5d274e2b.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/cropDSC_0530_zps0569df3b.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/cropDSC_0532_zpsfd192580.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/cropDSC_0534_zpsa0286446.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/cropDSC_0535_zpsd693680c.jpg


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs B your scans look brilliant! Did you find out sex? Mine is next week on Tuesday, CANNOT wait!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks hun, was so clear on the screen... not sure why the pics weren't as clear. We are having another little girl <3 xx


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I am secretly hoping for another boy...little freaked out if it's a girl...they are a 'new' thing - I know how to change a boy's nappy and how to deal with their temperaments hehe. My husband is desperate for a girl - my son is such a Mummies boy that my husband want's a Daddies girl :)


----------



## mah0113

congrats on the girl!!! so now we have two little girls for this group :)
scans look wonderful!!


cantwait, when is your scan?

Ive started feeling movements <3 its so cute! but theyre very subtle. looking forward to the tumbling, kicking, and punching. just now my husband came home from work and we were snuggling on the bed and he was giving me lots of kisses on my cheeks and she started kicking around...I told him she was loving the affection lol.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Next week on Tuesday morning - can't wait!!!

As of yesterday I have started feeling full on movements. This one is a little kicker (or puncher, can't tell yet hehe). And at night I feel it properly wiggle around in there. Best feeling in the world isn't it!? It's not strong enough for someone to feel outside of my stomach, but I can definitely feel it inside.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've felt baby for ages now, seems really strong but hubby cut get a look in as everyone we try she stops kicking!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs.B. said:


> I've felt baby for ages now, seems really strong but hubby cut get a look in as everyone we try she stops kicking!

Haha, she's a cheeky one. My husband was never one for asking to feel baby move first time round. Think he was more interested when he could actually hold baby...


----------



## Mrs.B.

She certainly is cheeky! More laid back than her big sis so far though, has kept still for her scans and her heartbeat listen ins, DD1 wouldn't let them look/listen lol


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

That's what I'm nervous about, this little one not corroborating at the scan, so they can't tell the sex :(


----------



## Shabutie

CantWaitToTTC said:


> I am secretly hoping for another boy...little freaked out if it's a girl...they are a 'new' thing - I know how to change a boy's nappy and how to deal with their temperaments hehe. My husband is desperate for a girl - my son is such a Mummies boy that my husband want's a Daddies girl :)

Hi hun! Im hardly on here much these days, trying to get back into it lol.

Ive got my scan tomorrow, and would love another girl, much like you, I feel I know what to do with a girl, and boys 'freak me out' as never had to look after one lol

x


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> That's what I'm nervous about, this little one not corroborating at the scan, so they can't tell the sex :(

i was worried about that as well---she is super wiggly. at the time, i couldnt feel her but on the u/s she was always bouncing everywhere lol. but the drs got nice clear shots. i made them confrm like 4 times that it was a girl lol.

my movements are still very subtle, though I think on occasion I have felt a more harsh kick or so. But for the most part I am still in the "was it or wasnt it" zone. I cant wait for the real kicks and punches!!

cant believe we are half way there ladies!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Shabutie - Let us know how the scan goes today!! I have been finding it really hard to concentrate on work when I'm in the office these last few weeks, so I've been BabyandBump mad hehe.

Mah - I was going to take a bottle of lucozade and have a sip before my scan - just to ensure he/she is moving around. I did that with my son (not that it helped, they told me I was having a girl lol).
The real full on movements are amazing - soooo strange and hard to describe. I like to talk to it and tell it to stop beating me up (can't wait to find out sex so I can stop saying 'it' lol)


----------



## Mrs.B.

With Elyssa they had trouble with seeing heart clearly enough and she always had her hands to her face so checking her pallet was hard too but this one everything we so clear they didn't struggle. They still had trouble with the pallet again as this one is also a face coverer ;-)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs B - I forgot how much they check at the second scan. I guess that's why they don't let children come (my son was there for first scan but second I have to send him to my Mum's). Excited now - get to see each bit in detail :)


----------



## mah0113

Mrs.B. said:


> With Elyssa they had trouble with seeing heart clearly enough and she always had her hands to her face so checking her pallet was hard too but this one everything we so clear they didn't struggle. They still had trouble with the pallet again as this one is also a face coverer ;-)

yeah, I had to go in twice because she wasnt cooperating and they needed a better picture of the heart. she is also a face coverer--always puts her hands up in front of her face. but they got a chance to check the palate, which I was actually quite nervous about, because i took progesterone and one of the side effects that are *possible* though not neccessarily related was a cleft palate. I think going into the scan that was my biggest worry. but thankfully everything was ok.


Cantwait: lol @ "it"---actually me and hubby thought she was a boy so we always called her by the name we had picked for a boy lol. poor girl.


----------



## mah0113

Shabutie said:


> CantWaitToTTC said:
> 
> 
> I am secretly hoping for another boy...little freaked out if it's a girl...they are a 'new' thing - I know how to change a boy's nappy and how to deal with their temperaments hehe. My husband is desperate for a girl - my son is such a Mummies boy that my husband want's a Daddies girl :)
> 
> Hi hun! Im hardly on here much these days, trying to get back into it lol.
> 
> Ive got my scan tomorrow, and would love another girl, much like you, I feel I know what to do with a girl, and boys 'freak me out' as never had to look after one lol
> 
> xClick to expand...



how did it go?? are you having another girl?


----------



## Mrs.B.

mah0113 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> With Elyssa they had trouble with seeing heart clearly enough and she always had her hands to her face so checking her pallet was hard too but this one everything we so clear they didn't struggle. They still had trouble with the pallet again as this one is also a face coverer ;-)
> 
> yeah, I had to go in twice because she wasnt cooperating and they needed a better picture of the heart. she is also a face coverer--always puts her hands up in front of her face. but they got a chance to check the palate, which I was actually quite nervous about, because i took progesterone and one of the side effects that are *possible* though not neccessarily related was a cleft palate. I think going into the scan that was my biggest worry. but thankfully everything was ok.
> 
> 
> Cantwait: lol @ "it"---actually me and hubby thought she was a boy so we always called her by the name we had picked for a boy lol. poor girl.Click to expand...



Ahh that's how you spell it ;-) haha! 

We'restruggling for names this time round that will fit in nice with Elyssa. I like Annabelle but hubby doesn't have feelings either way for it. I also like Arianna and Arabella hubby hates them.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Shabutie...How did scan go?? So far we have two girls on the way...which team is your little one?

My scan is tomorrow at 10.15am - I'm so excited!!! I honestly wouldn't mind another little boy, or even a girl for something different. It's nice to go in there not minding either way for once. With my first I was desperate for a boy, so I was a little heartbroken when they said girl (but thankfully they were wrong and I gave birth to boy).

Mrs B. - Those names are beautiful!! It's hard when you can't decide. For our first we both chose a name for each sex before we even started for a baby (Harrison for boy and Elizabeth for girl). This time round we found it hard deciding on a boys name (will still use Elizabeth for girl). But we finally agreed on Benjamin for boy...


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Shabutie...How did scan go?? So far we have two girls on the way...which team is your little one?
> 
> My scan is tomorrow at 10.15am - I'm so excited!!! I honestly wouldn't mind another little boy, or even a girl for something different. It's nice to go in there not minding either way for once. With my first I was desperate for a boy, so I was a little heartbroken when they said girl (but thankfully they were wrong and I gave birth to boy).
> 
> Mrs B. - Those names are beautiful!! It's hard when you can't decide. For our first we both chose a name for each sex before we even started for a baby (Harrison for boy and Elizabeth for girl). This time round we found it hard deciding on a boys name (will still use Elizabeth for girl). But we finally agreed on Benjamin for boy...


good luck w your scan! keep us posted!!

we had names picked out before we were even trying so now pregnancy has seemed boring lol. like we nothing to do haha.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Just come back from scan...they have confirmed (99% sure)...that it's a...GIRL!!! So that's one of each for us! We are over the moon (husband definitely is). Because of what happened last time, she made extra sure and showed us in detail that there are no boy dangly bits hehe.

So that's 3 girls due in March! Come on Shabutie...let's see what yours is hehe :)
 



Attached Files:







Pic 3.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0









Pic 4.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Just come back from scan...they have confirmed (99% sure)...that it's a...GIRL!!! So that's one of each for us! We are over the moon (husband definitely is). Because of what happened last time, she made extra sure and showed us in detail that there are no boy dangly bits hehe.
> 
> So that's 3 girls due in March! Come on Shabutie...let's see what yours is hehe :)

yayyy!!! congrats!!! beautiful scans!!

yeah, I had the gender confirmed like 4 times too lol. 

how exciting :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Just come back from scan...they have confirmed (99% sure)...that it's a...GIRL!!! So that's one of each for us! We are over the moon (husband definitely is). Because of what happened last time, she made extra sure and showed us in detail that there are no boy dangly bits hehe.
> 
> So that's 3 girls due in March! Come on Shabutie...let's see what yours is hehe :)

Ahh congratulations  beautiful pics


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

She was counting her fingers then poking herself in her eye hehe. I was a bit excited when I got home and bought some girly bits from Mamas & Papas :) Got girly lampshade, got Bunting Letters spelling ELLIE for wall above her cot and got two girly soft toys hehe


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh Elyssa is an Ellie ;-)


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Does anyone else feel like it's more 'real' now you know the sex? I went crazy when I first found out I started checking Harry's old clothes (getting rid of anything that wasn't in good enough condition to hand down), but other then that one day, I didn't do anything for new one. But after finding out it's a she I have now ordered some bits (lampshade for her nursery, two soft 'girly' toys, name above her cot and 2 pairs of girl socks hehe).


----------



## mah0113

CantWaitToTTC said:


> She was counting her fingers then poking herself in her eye hehe. I was a bit excited when I got home and bought some girly bits from Mamas & Papas :) Got girly lampshade, got Bunting Letters spelling ELLIE for wall above her cot and got two girly soft toys hehe

awww! cute! i got a little excited as well and started buying dresses and making her flower headbands and crocheting hats lol. girls are just so fun!!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Ooh...little headbands!!! Can't wait to dress her up :)

Anyone else wonder if your little girl will be born with hair??


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm assuming (and hoping) mine will be as Elyssa had lots of almost black hair  loved it!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Harry had a tiny amount of blonde hair, then the week after he only had a horse shoe shaped head of hair (looked like an old man), then a week after that he was bald...so I don't know about this little Miss...I'd LOVE hair, but she'll probably be bald hehe


----------



## Mrs.B.

Baby has a name :) She will be

Ariana Louise


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Mrs.B. said:


> Baby has a name :) She will be
> 
> Ariana Louise

That's a beautiful name!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you :)


----------



## SarandrewBean

Hi all just wondering if can join as due march 24th xx


----------



## mah0113

SarandrewBean said:


> Hi all just wondering if can join as due march 24th xx

of course! welcome! I am due on the 27th, so maybe we can be labor buddies lol.

Ariana is a beautiful name!!

We shave the baby's head after birth [its a religious thing, bc the hair on the head was submerged in like amniotic fluid and then the path during dleivery is kind of gross, so its for purification and cleanliness] so regardless of how much hair my baby is born with, she will be bald soon after birth lol


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Welcome SarandrewBean!! My edd is 27th March. How are you feeling these days? Elizabeth (little bean) is quite a wriggler. My Grandad passed away a week and half ago and I managed to make it to hospital to be there, but weekend after Elizabeth barely moved - I was so worried. But I think it was just that my mind was on grief and I didn't notice her. She is back to her usual antics in there now :)

Mah - Ah, but at least you know what yours will look like hehe


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome sarandrewbean  

I'm due 23rd March  

Had midwife this morning, all is well, baby girl is happy and mummy is healthy**got my matb1 for, handed it in, gave my leave date as the week before she is due, and was told I have 19 days holiday to take for next year... I am down to finish on the 29th January!! 17 working days left at work... Crazy


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Gosh Mrs B what are you going to do with all that time?? I left work (with my first), two weeks before my EDD, but worked from home till labour. He decided to be 10 days late, and I was very bored waiting for him. I'm going to do same this time - finish work 10 days before due date but work from home until I go into labour. Will just be nice not doing the long drive (almost hour and half to get to my office) :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm looking forward to spending the time with DD1  

My sister currently had dd1 but is applying for a job so if she has to start before then I may even have to leave even earlier! Dunno. :-/


----------



## mah0113

welcome to the 3d trimester ladies! :) so thrilled!!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Week, can't believe we are here. It's gone so quick for me.


----------



## mah0113

are you guys having baby showers? if so, when? and where did you register? any must haves on your registry?


----------



## Mrs.B.

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Mobile%20Uploads/PicsArt_1388162455625_zpseceldhpc.jpg

We had a 4d scan done in Friday. Out littlest girl looks nothing like her big sister did. Both were at 27+5


----------



## mah0113

::squeal:: she is adorable!!!! how exciting!! i want to get a 3d scan but its 165 dollars :( and its my hubbys birthday in january so I need to save up my money for his present. i considered surprising him w the scan but thats more of a gift for me than him lol. he has the patience to wait until she is born to see her hahaha. i dont!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I totally understand, its stupid expensive here too. We didnt do Christmas presents and used the money for this instead :)


----------



## mah0113

hello ladies! this thread seems to have died off. how is everyone doing? Cant believe we started here at 4w and we are now in the home stretch :-o

i have gestational diabetes so more ultra sounds...the ultrasound tech randomly did a 3d scan yesterday and she was soooo cute!!!! she is measuring right on track right now, thank god..so the GD hasnt made her big. she is 3 lb 11 oz, 51st percentile :)

how are your preps coming along?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hiya meh. 

All good here. Prep coming along, just got to get our double buggy then we are sorted  washing some of the baby clothes at the moment, getting it all ready.  

Sorry to hear of you gd. Luckily my gtt came back clear


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi Mah, sorry about your GTT, mine came back clear, but due to my weight I have an extra ultrasound at beginning of March. My son was 8lb 10.5oz's, so let's hope little miss isn't bigger.

Mrs.B - you already washing clothes? I went through all the stuff other people passed me, I have gotten so much I don't think I need to buy anything. But I wasn't going to wash until another 2 weeks. Hopefully by then husband would have painted nursery (we moved into house in June, so all rooms need freshening up).

I fell downstairs last week, badly sprained my foot - that along with an active 3 year has made me very tired this week. And instead of the excitement I've been feeling all throughout this pregnancy, I'm now scared. I am not looking forward to the sleepless nights (plus knowing I'll be dead tired, but have to look after a toddler also). Plus the birth...yikes. It's all coming too quick!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yep clothes all washed and put away ready to go. We just put house on market so wanted all done before so I don't have to find places to dry everything more so than normal washes. 

I finished work yesterday so that me on holiday until my mat leave starts! 

Hope your foot isn't hurt too bad


----------



## mah0113

cant wait: so sorry to hear about your foot! thats terrible! wishing you a quick recovery.

we had the nursery painted yesterday and i keep staring at it lol. it makes me so happy! we are doing black, white, and turquoise...the walls are turquoise. i have a black and whit rug, and the furniture is white. trying to find some affordable black and white polka dot curtains...they have some on pottery barn teen but for both, the total will be about 135---that, in addition to the shades we need to buy, will bring us to about 200 for window treatments. kind of difficult when we have all these other expenses :( my bed cribbing is 134. so i am trying not to spend a ridic amount on window treatments.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

My foot still kills me - almost 3 weeks on. I see midwife tomorrow, but doubt she can help, and with me still at the office half the week, then having toddler the other half, I don't have the time (or energy) to go Doctor's to have it checked out. It's improving slightly, so at least it's going in the right direction.

Anyone else getting pains in their hip/upper thigh ligaments? Hurts to walk around now - waddling like a proper pregnant lady now hehe.

Mah, your nursery sounds AMAZING!!!!!!!! My husband is due to paint our one this weekend, I spent last weekend emptying it out of all the baby bits we already have from our son. I am so plain though...it's going to be cream, with a girly forest animal boarder. Then her name in bunting about the cot, and some sweet green/blue/pink heart canvas pictures. Furniture is light wood and cream wood. But when she is two and has a personality, she will be moved into the bigger bedroom and we'll decorate that with some colour (Harry has one wall in green, others in off white and with a vehicle border around).

Once the room is painted I will finally wash her clothes and put them back in the drawers. Then I have to do my hospital bag and get a list ready for Harry's bag for when I go into labour and he stays at my Mum's.

Freaking out now - not looking forward to the pain of labour, but even worse, the tiredness, I was so tired from pushing for an hour, then I got hyped up after he was born that I didn't sleep that night (looked at him all night), then of course, that's the last time you get to actually sleep before they wake hourly for feeds lol.


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Guess what ladies...I HAD MY BABY last week!!!!!

My waters broke last week on Sunday night, I went into hospital Monday morning,mess induced Wednesday afternoon and had Elizabth Wednesday night!!!!

She was born at 36w 6d and was a tiny 5lbs 14ozs. After staying in hospital for tests due to being early, we went home Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww congratulations Cant!! 

I've just been out on meds for pregnancy induced hypertension and it's making me Soo poorly. Seeing consultant tomorrow to speak plan of action.


----------



## mah0113

congratulations!! how exciting!!!post pics when you get the chance.

my dr sent me to labor and delivery after my appointment on monday due to high blood pressure and protein in my urine. she said they would decide whether i need to be induced or not...thankfully blood work was fine so no induction but they sent me home with a 24 hour urine test. will meet with my dr on friday for results and to see if induction is necessary.

i cant believe we are at the end [and some are done!]..38 weeks today. just ordered my bellefit girdle and wil be ordering my fenugreek pills as well...i was being a bit lazy but the threat of induction has me in action now


----------



## Mrs.B.

Whilst in to see the consultant my BP rose to /100 I lost half my vision. So my meds have been increased. Hopefully that sorts me out until little lady is here. 10days until due date!


----------

